# Excision breast mass



## Hopp (Jun 22, 2010)

WOULD anyone be willing to help code the following:
EXCISION 1 cm Rt breast mass  -  PATH:  Acute dermal
abscess with associated FB reaction, soft tissue from the right breast; benign
This I believe was skin no margins -  Theres no Op report - this was done in the office
THANKS, DEB  CPC


----------



## LindaEV (Jun 22, 2010)

Are you needing CPT or DX? If CPT, can you give an excerpt from the op? Was the skin incised and then the specimen excised from the breast? Or was this a skin issue with breast tissue margins?


----------



## puttenesca@hotmail.com (Jun 23, 2010)

Removal of foreign body, complicated. It sounds like just a skin abscess as an inflammatory reaction to the foreign body. that is what the 'Removal of FB, complicated' code is for. if there was more removed than just the FB and the abscess, then you would need more information from your provider, such as depth and size of the lesion removed.


----------

